# NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (onboard)



## asmfreak (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein MSI-Mainboard (K9N6SGM-V) mit nVidia-Chipsatz und bräucht einen Treiber für die onboard-Grafikkarte unter Windows 98 SE.

Unter Windows XP wird sie im Gerätemanager angezeigt als



> NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405


MSI erklärt auf seiner Website, das Board werde nicht von Windows 98 unterstützt.

Gibt es vieleicht von nVidia so eine Art "Universaltreiber" für Windows 98, der mit dieser onboard-Grafikkarte funktionieren könnte ?

Ich spiele keine Computerspiele mit 3D-Grafik, ich will nur in die Auflösung 1024x768 umschalten können, damit ich mit dem PC normal arbeiten kann.


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Mai 2008)

Du suchst nur Treiber für die Grafikkarte, also nicht für den Chipsatz? Oder beides?

Versuch mal die Omegatreiber, die sind sehr schmerzbefreit und unterstützen so ziemlich jede Karte.
Die für Windows 98 werden zwar nichtmehr weiterentwickelt. Aber für alte Spiele und deine Zwecke sollten die allemal ausreichen.
http://www.omegadrivers.net/nvidia.php

Das einzige Problem das sein könnte, sie sind zu Alt für deine Karte.
Die Treiber für Windows 98 wurden 2003 eingestellt, ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube die GeForce6 Serie kam erst 2004.
Die 6100er Onboard sogar erst Ende 2005 ?

In dem Fall eventuell mal die Treiber vom Hersteller selbst versuchen.
Die sind mitlerweile teilweise auch mit Onboardkarten und Notebooks Kompatibel.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win9x_81.98.html

Wenn du auch Chipsatztreiber benötigst sehe ich ein Problem. Es gibt laut Nvidia keine für den 405er für Windows 98 oder ME. Erst ab Windows 2000 sind die Verfügbar.
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

Leider sind Windows 2000 und 98 so unterschiedlich dass man die nicht mit einem Hack zum laufen bringen kann. Bei XP Treibern auf Windows 2000 würde das noch gehen.

Eine Art "Allround Legacy Treiber" ist mir leider nicht bekannt.


Wie wäre es auf Windows 2000 umzusteigen mit dem betroffenem System?


----------

